# My Figural Collection



## NCdigger5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Figural bottles are one of my favorite categories so I decided to take some pics.

 Cabins.


----------



## NCdigger5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Other Figural bottles.


----------



## NCdigger5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Pigs.  Two contained liquor and the other two were old piggy banks.


----------



## NCdigger5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Barrels and shoe bottles.


----------



## glass man (Jun 8, 2012)

COOL!I once had a amber pineapple ..no embossing,but usually said to be a bitter's bottle...I also had a clear glass powder horn...JAMIE


----------



## epackage (Jun 8, 2012)

Nice, I just picked up a flask in the shape of a Banana....


----------



## NCdigger5 (Jun 8, 2012)

I would love to see a pic of that Banana flask.  Iv'e always wanted one of those pineapples, Jamie...


----------



## Conch times (Jun 8, 2012)

All very cool, we found a couple of those little shoes down here in key west recently do you know what they were for?


----------



## RED Matthews (Jun 8, 2012)

NICE GLASS;   I had the larger pig bank just like yours and gave it to my daughter about a week ago because she liked it.  Oh well that's the way things go - but she is a great part of our family - so it all works out.   RED Matthews


----------



## NCdigger5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Do you know how old those piggy banks are?


----------



## NCdigger5 (Jun 8, 2012)

I believe they are for shoe polish.


> ORIGINAL:  Conch times
> 
> All very cool, we found a couple of those little shoes down here in key west recently do you know what they were for?


----------



## Steve/sewell (Jun 13, 2012)

A nice collection ,particularly the bitters bottles. Thanks for sharing them. I wish people at this forum would post more of their bitters bottles.


----------



## surfaceone (Jun 13, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  NCdigger5
> 
> I believe they are for shoe polish.
> 
> ...


 
 Evening, Jay and Jordan,

 I've always been a fan of the shoes. I think of them as inks, as I've seen many described as such. Shoe polish, certainly would be a good usage.

 I wonder on the polish angle, though. I can't think of a figural polish bottle just now. They all appear so unflinchingly utilitarian in my mind's eye.





From.


----------



## SkinsFan36 (Jun 13, 2012)

I believe they are Anchor Hocking from the 50' or 60's. Most of the small ones I have seen were in a marigold color carnival glass. If you look close you can still see the tint on the ears of the small one. Most of the bigger ones I see around are clear like this one but I believe some were done in carnival colors as well.

 Kind of hard to see but here's a pic of the Anchor logo on bottom of mine.


----------



## surfaceone (Jun 13, 2012)

> I believe they are Anchor Hocking from the 50' or 60's. Most of the small ones I have seen were in a marigold color carnival glass. If you look close you can still see the tint on the ears of the small one. Most of the bigger ones I see around are clear like this one but I believe some were done in carnival colors as well.


 
 Hey Steve,

 I'm not quite sure what you are talking about. Jordan's shoe bottles are 19th Century, definitely not Anchor Hocking. 

 What does the rest of your Anchor Hocking bottle look like?


----------



## SkinsFan36 (Jun 13, 2012)

Sorry I should have specified. I was answering NC digger asking about the piggy banks.


----------



## surfaceone (Jun 13, 2012)

Thanks for clarifying for the easily confused...


----------

